# General Topics > General Discussion & News > Comments >  OKC Herp Show

## Tropicok

I will be working at the OK Reptile Events show on June 26-27 in Oklahoma City, OK.   The OKC Herp Society will have an information booth and I will be there Sunday morning.  This show was very successful last year and are more vendors added this year.  For any amphibian or herp  enthusiasts this is a twice a year event now, after a period of no any shows closer than Tulsa from many years.    Info at:  j&wexotics - Home 

Come anytime and introduce yourself at our booth.

----------


## 1beataway

Hmm...Quite the distance, but I possibly could make it...I already know I won't be at work.

----------


## Kurt

Why is that?

----------


## Tropicok

Had to spend an hour finding tubs, re-arranging, setting up and feeding all the critters I brought back from the herp show.   The surprise I had been warned about turned out to be a baby *box turtle* and another surprise I was not told about was a *crested gecko*.  Both free from friends.  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):   One of the best parts was Taron Langhover was there from Reptiles Etcetra so I bought a* D. auratus froglet* and a very tiny *tiger-legged tree frog*.  His display showed a wide variety of very healthy frogs and newts plus flies, moss, Hydroton and plants.  He built a fully planted tank with a waterfall each day of the show and it was nice getting first hand instruction.   I think I have enough money left over for a kayak if I eat peanut butter and jam for the month of July.

----------


## 1beataway

I wish I could have gone. I have bad friends. Were there any clown treefrogs for sale anywhere?

----------


## Tropicok

I don't remember seeing any clown tree frogs.   There was only one vendor with amphibians but he had a big variety plus supplies which I usually can't get here.  If you like snakes or turtles or inverts it would have been worth the trip.  Isn't the Kansas City show closer to you?

----------


## 1beataway

> I don't remember seeing any clown tree frogs. There was only one vendor with amphibians but he had a big variety plus supplies which I usually can't get here. If you like snakes or turtles or inverts it would have been worth the trip. Isn't the Kansas City show closer to you?


Last time I went to one in KC, it was pretty lame. No frogs at all. It was mostly ball pythons and leopard geckos. Within a few minutes, we were ready to go.

----------


## Kurt

I am so sick of seeing the "6" at reptile shows. You know bearded dragons, leopard geckos, crested geckos, corn snakes, ball pythons, and _Boa constrictor_'s. For the love of all that is beautiful, breed something else people.

----------


## 1beataway

> I am so sick of seeing the "6" at reptile shows. You know bearded dragons, leopard geckos, crested geckos, corn snakes, ball pythons, and _Boa constrictor_'s. For the love of all that is beautiful, breed something else people.


I rarely see any sort of boas here! Everything else is common though. The last one in St. Louis wasn't bad though. I did see the Malaysian leaf frogs, the Vietemese Mossy Frogs, lots of different types of darts, the bird poop frog, mali uromastyx, and a few different snakes. But it is annoying to see table after table after table of beardies, ball pythons, and leopard geckos. I think it would be hard to make money if you didn't have the best coloring and the best prices.

----------


## Kurt

Yeah, I am so sick of seeing the same thing from one table to the next.

----------


## Tropicok

I agree with both of you and it's the same at big chain pet stores and even specialty stores.  Everybody wants the lizard-y (excuse the terminology) things and a moratorium ought to be declared on ball pythons.  The only good thing is people then get interested in more advanced species and start looking for them.  Once in a while I get a call from a local reptile store that he has acquired a critter I might like that he took in on trade or bought outright.   Beataway, the Tulsa Expo has improved and there was a wide variety last Fall.   The problem with the economy every show will be different every year.  Three or four vendors pulled out just before the OKC show.  Networking is key to finding what I want so I get to know people.  Now if I just had the $$$$$$$$$$$$  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------

